# Shotgun Aiming Help



## DIHLON (Nov 15, 2009)

I have a Beretta A300 Outlander. Last time I shot skeet, I did "decent"; yesterday, I couldn't hit ****. When aiming should I only see bead and none of the barrel rail? Also, at the rear of the receiver at the top, it is recessed, but you cannot see the bead in the recess. What is it for? I should have taken a pic, but didn't think about it until now. I am going on my first dove hunt ever on Friday, so I need all the help I can get. Thanks.


----------



## Castaway2 (Aug 8, 2013)

pics would help.. 
but from my own experience make sure to lead the bird ( dependent lead length is relative to how far the bird is out and how fast he is flying) also try keeping both eyes open, once I tired this my percentage went way up. the 3rd and final thing is practice practice practice.. good luck on the dove hunt they are a blast


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

Sounds like you are sighting the shotgun like you would a rifle, front and rear sights aligned. That is not how to shoot a shotgun. You sight over the barrel with both eyes open. Swing through the target until the proper lead is established and then shoot. (not really that simple but almost impossible for me to type that whole process).


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

Both eyes open, no sighting just pointing and shooting. Tell ya the truth I think I only barley see front sight when bird shooting. Only been doing it for maybe 65 years. I never think about trying to sight a shotgun. Its just a natural thing just point and shoot. Lead and angles all just a natural thing.

Oh did I say practice, practice, practice. Burn lots of ammo.

Buy you a BB gun and start throwing little targets up in the air. Shoot at them with BB's you can see them and tell how you are shooting. When you start hitting your good to go.


----------



## DIHLON (Nov 15, 2009)

Yeah, I think I might be putting too much thought into it instead of just point and shoot. I'll definitely try both eyes open next time as well. Keep the comments coming!


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

The overstated KISS but it works. Lol. Lead more than you think if they're more than a chip shot out and follow through after pulling on them. Probably the two more important things you can do to improve quicker than not. Those two simple pointers that I gave my wife when we got together and she started hunting have helped her more than anything.


----------



## dwilliams35 (Oct 8, 2006)

One of the guns I use the most, a Beretta 390 in 12 gauge, hasn't had it's front sight bead since the first trip I ever took it on. I just don't ever look at them. If the gun fits, it's academic at best.


----------



## wet dreams (May 21, 2004)

DIHLON said:


> Yeah, I think I might be putting too much thought into it instead of just point and shoot. I'll definitely try both eyes open next time as well. Keep the comments coming!


The ONLY way to shoot a shotgun (or bow) is with both eyes open you just better hope your R eyed if you shoot R handed.....my oldest boy is left eyed and shoots a bow and gun R handed and is IMO very limited, I tried to change him over BUT he's as hardheaded as his bro and wouldn't give it time....


----------



## DIHLON (Nov 15, 2009)

I'm right handed,right eyed, but fish left handed. Go figure.


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

All the above and make sure you mount the gun by bringing it to you face and not bring your face to the gun.

Most people miss because they raise their head.

TH


----------



## twang56 (Nov 21, 2010)

*Aiming check*

Drop a minimag flashlight down the muzzle end of the barrel and in a lowlight room practice mounting while staring at a piece of tape on the wall. Practice your swing following the wall and ceiling joint. Don't look for sights just stare at what you are aiming at making sure you have a good cheekweild. Low light room not a dark room and make sure you are unloaded!


----------



## JFolm (Apr 22, 2012)

Eyes closed, mount the gun like you're ready to shoot. Open your eyes and see how it looks.


----------



## redexpress (Apr 5, 2010)

Leon can get you right...
https://www.shootwhereyoulook.com/content/about_us.asp


----------



## Lezz Go (Jun 27, 2006)

Have your eye dominance checked. If you're right eye dominant then shoot right handed. These rules were drilled into my head when I started:

Head on the stock!! Your eye is the rear sight of the gun. 
Never look at the barrel, stare at the target, your body will make the move to the bird
Keep the gun swinging even after the target breaks

*Of course gun fit is everything. * I sell the Outlander model at Big Guy's and I think the stocks are low because they are field/hunting guns.

A stock with too much drop at the comb can cause you to lift your head, thus slowing the swing down and missing (I'd have to look at how your gun fits).

Just my .02


----------



## wet dreams (May 21, 2004)

JFolm said:


> Eyes closed, mount the gun like you're ready to shoot. Open your eyes and see how it looks.


Thats the way to set the peep in a bow BUT will work here too....


----------



## MrG (Apr 10, 2005)

An old skeet shooter gave me a tip years ago that really improved my hits. He told me to never try to calculate a lead. Always swing the muzzle from behind the bird regardless of the angle unless going straight away. As the muzzle catches the front of the bird, the head on live game, pull the trigger and and keep swinging. As long as the muzzle is traveling faster than the target the lead should be close to dead on, but you have to swing through the bird and don't stop the swing on the trigger pull.


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

MrG said:


> An old skeet shooter gave me a tip years ago that really improved my hits. He told me to never try to calculate a lead. Always swing the muzzle from behind the bird regardless of the angle unless going straight away. As the muzzle catches the front of the bird, the head on live game, pull the trigger and and keep swinging. As long as the muzzle is traveling faster than the target the lead should be close to dead on, but you have to swing through the bird and don't stop the swing on the trigger pull.


This sounds similar to what I remember Bob Brister writing many years back.


----------



## Bottomsup (Jul 12, 2006)

There are two ways to aim a shotgun. You can do the point and shoot method which is also known as instinctive in bow shooting. Thats how I used to shoot and was quite good at it. Then after I laid off for a bit I found I couldnt hit anything so I started aiming. The harder I tried the worse I got. Either method will work and thats why there are two beads on many shotguns. Just dont get caught in between like I did. Watch some you tube videos on Tom Knap. He aims and shows several different methods with aim points. I now shoot with a Site-Mark and both eyes open. It take a little getting used to but it takes all the aiming equations out of the picture. No matter how you shoulder the gun, hold your head or anything the shot pattern is going where the dot is and I have no trouble acquiring the target. Now its strictly where to point the dot.


----------



## DIHLON (Nov 15, 2009)

I was rather surprised how well I did this weekend. I killed the most birds out of our group and this was my first time dove hunting. I started keeping both eyes open, and not focusing as hard on aiming. Also, after our 2nd hunt, my buddy asks "why did you take your front sight off?" In the midst of the hunt, it somehow fell off and i never even realized it. I'm not even going to bother replacing it since I evidently wasn't using it anyway. I appreciate all your advice; it made my first bird hunt quite enjoyable.


----------



## cva34 (Dec 22, 2008)

To me its point and shoot...Kinda like longbow..Thats the way I shoot a BB gun too Is it right ??? works for me..Practice makes perfect


----------



## Muddskipper (Dec 29, 2004)

Yogi'ism.....You can't think and shoot at the same time....


----------



## Bottomsup (Jul 12, 2006)

cva34 said:


> To me its point and shoot...Kinda like longbow..Thats the way I shoot a BB gun too Is it right ??? works for me..Practice makes perfect


Yup Sights are worthless on the BB gun.


----------



## WildThings (Jan 2, 2007)

Try being left eye dominant and shooting right handed - yikes!


----------



## puretexn (Oct 28, 2004)

WildThings said:


> Try being left eye dominant and shooting right handed - yikes!











I'm left handed and right eye dominant and shoot like this.


----------



## justletmein (Feb 11, 2006)

puretexn said:


> View attachment 2501882


----------

